# transmission-remote

## alatar

I have some problems with configuring transmission. Currently I have:

```
eix transmission

[I] net-p2p/transmission

     Available versions:  1.61 (~)1.72 {gtk libnotify qt4}

     Installed versions:  1.72(10:56:46 12.07.2009)(-gtk -libnotify)

     Homepage:            http://www.transmissionbt.com

     Description:         A Fast, Easy and Free BitTorrent client

```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/transmission | grep -v '^#'

 TR_HOME=/var/transmission/config

 TR_DOWNLOAD=/var/transmission/downloads

 TR_PORT=54318

 TR_USERNAME=nobody

 TR_ACL="127.0.0.1,195.88.73.22"

 TR_BLOCK=no

 CTL_PORT=9091

 TR_PX=yes

 TR_PMAP=no

```

```
cat /etc/init.d/transmission | grep -v '^#'

declare -a OPTIONS

OPTIONS+=" -a ${TR_ACL:=127.0.0.1}"

if [ -z "$TR_BLOCK" -o "$TR_BLOCK" = "no" ]; then

   OPTIONS+=" -B"

else

   OPTIONS+=" -b"

fi

OPTIONS+=" -g ${TR_HOME:-/var/transmission/config}"

OPTIONS+=" -l ${TR_PPT:-60}"

OPTIONS+=" -L ${TR_PEERS:-240}"

OPTIONS+=" -p ${CTL_PORT:-9091}"

if [ -z "$REMOTE_USER" -o -z "$REMOTE_PASS" ]; then

   OPTIONS+=" -T"

else

   OPTIONS+=" -t"

   OPTIONS+=" -u $REMOTE_USER"

   OPTIONS+=" -v $REMOTE_PASS"

fi

OPTIONS+=" -w ${TR_DOWNLOAD:-/var/transmission/downloads}"

declare -a EXTRA_OPT

if [ -z "$TR_UP_SPEED" -o "$TR_UP_SPEED" = "unlimited" ]; then

   EXTRA_OPT+=" -U"

else

   EXTRA_OPT+=" -u $TR_UP_SPEED"

fi

if [ -z "$TR_DN_SPEED" -o "$TR_DN_SPEED" = "unlimited" ]; then

   EXTRA_OPT+=" -D"

else

   EXTRA_OPT+=" -d $TR_DN_SPEED"

fi

if [ -z "$TR_PX" -o "$TR_PX" = "no" ]; then

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -X"

else

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -x"

fi

if [ -z "$TR_PMAP" -o "$TR_PMAP" = "no" ]; then

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -M"

else

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -m"

fi

if [ -z "$TR_ENCRYPT" -o "$TR_ENCRYPT" = "tolerated" ]; then

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -et"

elif [ "$TR_ENCRYPT" = "prefered" ]; then

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -ep"

elif [ "$TR_ENCRYPT" = "required" ]; then

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -er"

else

  EXTRA_OPT+=" -et"

fi

E_MSG="ERROR starting transmission, check configuration."

depend() {

   need net

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting transmission daemon"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet \

      --chuid ${TR_USERNAME:-nobody} \

      --exec /usr/bin/transmission-daemon -- ${OPTIONS[@]} \

   || { eerror $E_MSG; eend 1; return 1; }

   sleep 2

   transmission-remote ${CTL_PORT:-9091} \

      ${REMOTE_PASS:+-n $REMOTE_USER:$REMOTE_PASS} \

      --port ${TR_PORT:-54318} ${EXTRA_OPT[@]} > /dev/null

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping transmission daemon"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --retry=TERM/45/KILL/15 \

      --exec /usr/bin/transmission-daemon

   eend $?

}

```

My config was taken from here. With this I can connect from localhost (lynx shows transmision page), but from any remote host I still get 403 error. Could some one please help?

----------

## slackline

When you say you get errors connecting from a remote host what do you mean?

Is it from another computer on your home network, or is it from another computer (e.g. work) trying to connect to your transmission page?

In both instances you need to get the URL correct.

If the later then the first port of call would be to check that you have port-forwarding on your router set up to forward the appropriate port (usually 9091 and this appears to be what you have it set to in your config) going to the correct computer.

Further clarification of "some problems" will aid in troubleshooting (good start with all the config files though).

slack

----------

## alatar

I am trying to connect from another host over internet (with public IP 195.88.73.22), and get 403 error. I'm using the correct IP with port specified (9091) and able to connect, but always receive 403 but not the transmission page  :Smile: . Is there a way to allow all IPs for testing?

----------

## slackline

I'm not sure really as I run transmission under SlugOS running on my NSLU2, and I use the configuration files ~/.config/transmission-daemon/* which is referenced in the init script

Before shifting transmission to this unit I used to run it under Gentoo and I do remember being subscribed to a bug where there was a lot of discussion about the /etc/conf.d/transmission and /etc/init.d/transmission files.  I've had a quick search but can't find the exact one as there are quite a few.

It looks like you've used the following line to allow permission from your remote host...

```

TR_ACL="127.0.0.1,195.88.73.22" 

```

Which looks right, according to the documentation here (using a '+' was dropped in 1.4x), although note the discontent of that author with the handling of conf.d and init.d scripts by Gentoo devs.

Might be worth having a snoop around on the Transmission Forums for a solution.

----------

## alatar

Yes, I was confused with different conf formats too, but decided to stay with developers variant. I'll dig though the forum, thanks for the link, and try to use also Gentoo's variant.

----------

## regomodo

I too  have the same problem.  

```
403: Forbidden

Unauthorized IP Address.

Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.

If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.

If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead. See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.
```

I've tried adding " TR_ACL="127.0.0.1,192.168.1.64" " but makes no difference.

----------

## regomodo

I've just discovered the init script doesn't stop "transmission-daemon" when you restart it so I have about 8 transmissions running. Killed them all and started /etc/init.d/transmission and get a load of errors spitted out

```
/etc/init.d/transmission start

* Starting transmission daemon...

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded                                                                           

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded                                                                           

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded                                                                           

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>cation/x-www-form-urlencoded

{"arguments":{"peer-port":54318},"method":"session-set"}

                                                                                      [ !! ]

* ERROR: transmission failed to start

```

Tried to run the daemon outside of the script via

```
transmission-daemon -a +192.168.1.64
```

Nothing. Still the same old 403.

----------

## alatar

You should add 127.0.0.1 to ACL to get rid of this error.

----------

## regomodo

 *alatar wrote:*   

> You should add 127.0.0.1 to ACL to get rid of this error.

 

With a command like " transmission-daemon -a "+127.0.0.1,192.168.1.64" " ?

Although that get rids of the error when i run "transmission-remote --list" I get

```
gentoo-server ~ # transmission-remote --list

Unexpected response: <h1>403: Forbidden</h1><p>Unauthorized IP Address.</p><p>Either disable the IP address whitelist or add your address to it.</p><p>If you're editing settings.json, see the 'rpc-whitelist' and 'rpc-whitelist-enabled' entries.</p><p>If you're still using ACLs, use a whitelist instead.  See the transmission-daemon manpage for details.</p>ication/x-www-form-urlencoded

{"arguments":{"fields":["error","errorString","eta","id","leftUntilDone","name","peersGettingFromUs","peersSendingToUs","rateDownload","rateUpload"±Ò
```

It'd be nice if I could get some form of torrenting up after these 2 days of getting nowhere.

----------

## alatar

Well, I am still in progress of finding the right format for transmission configs  :Smile: 

As far as I understood, with that format transmission daemon understands only one IP address. All other are ignored. Also I still do not know which config is right: transmission developer's or Gentoo's developers.

----------

